# Connecting multiple pieces of 4� semi rigid dryer duct



## jaketrades (Mar 2, 2017)

*Connecting multiple pieces of 4” semi rigid dryer duct*

I need to connect 2-3 pieces of 8’ semi rigid dryer ducting (pic below) to connect my dryer to the dryer stack in my condo building. The ends of the dryer ducting are not tapered. How do you get them to connect?

I’ve seen some 4” duct connectors (pic below) but I’d have to delay my project to get them. They are not in a store near me.

Can I cut notches along the circumference of one duct end and insert the another duct end into the notched one and seal with proper ducting tape (foil). Will this cause a “trap area” where lint gets trapped?

Thanks





















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## user_12345a (Nov 23, 2014)

*Re: Connecting multiple pieces of 4” semi rigid dryer duct*

Use rigid duct with pipe clamps, much safer than flex. They come with the correct side crimped off.

You can use a little bit of flex at the beginning or end of the run but it must have a rigid connector on it.

They make flex with connector, can use that for the first bit.










See how one side is crimped and the other enlarged to accept crimped end?

The crimped ends must go in the same direction as the airflow. In the pic, flow left to right only, otherwise the connections will trap lint.


----------



## jaketrades (Mar 2, 2017)

*Re: Connecting multiple pieces of 4” semi rigid dryer duct*

Great explanation user12345! Now I just gotta find these. Do you have any manufacturers names?
Thx


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Nealtw (Jun 22, 2017)

*Re: Connecting multiple pieces of 4” semi rigid dryer duct*



jaketrades said:


> Great explanation user12345! Now I just gotta find these. Do you have any manufacturers names?
> Thx
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


 Home Depot.
https://www.homedepot.com/p/Everbil...d-Aluminum-Duct-with-Collars-AM46HD/205046888


----------

